# should i buy this



## firstlady1 (Apr 25, 2006)

hi 
well im looking at a 92 audi 100s and we think the sensor for the shifter is bad because it always reads in drive and the starter won't get any power because it's not in P or N. what is the typical cost of that sensor on the tranny and does anybody have simplified instructions for a DIYer.


----------



## firstlady1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: should i buy this (firstlady1)*

the shifter does put the tranny in gear however...


----------



## firstlady1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: should i buy this (firstlady1)*

bump....








does anybody even read this forum?


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: should i buy this (firstlady1)*

Wrong forum, a '92 is the next chassis designation!

_Quote, originally posted by *firstlady1* »_bump....








does anybody even read this forum?


----------

